# Alien blood



## AshGarner07 (Jan 10, 2017)

Just seeing if anyone has used this Alien Blood wheel/iron cleaner. Looks pretty decent and especiallly for the price. Heres a link: http://www.valetingproducts.co.uk/index.aspx?pageid=388158&chainID=40363&txtQuickSearch=Aliens

Says its ph neutral too so shouldnt trip off any waxes and sealants


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

AshGarner07 said:


> Just seeing if anyone has used this Alien Blood wheel/iron cleaner. Looks pretty decent and especiallly for the price. Heres a link: http://www.valetingproducts.co.uk/index.aspx?pageid=388158&chainID=40363&txtQuickSearch=Aliens
> 
> Says its ph neutral too so shouldnt trip off any waxes and sealants


Ph neutral and wax safe is not the same thing. Most fallout removers degrade lsp.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Definitely looks like it's came from another planet by looking at the rest of their products it looks like the labels have been photo added:doublesho


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm a bit of a snob and there's something about the marketing that puts me off this range, I'm not saying it isn't good just not for me. 
Why not try the 500ml size and do a little review for us all?


Gonz.


----------



## 0-MAT-0 (Jan 12, 2017)

chongo said:


> Definitely looks like it's came from another planet by looking at the rest of their products it looks like the labels have been photo added:doublesho


Have to agree. Looks like someone has been let loose on photoshop and does not know what they are doing. No photos of actual products.

Might be worth a punt on ordering one item and seeing what comes through the post!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

This is a particularly bad one. Did make me lol though










Sent from my D6603


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

The 5 litre one is nearly £10 more than i pay for autosmart red 7 from my local rep !...so save yourself a few quid and buy a product you KNOW works !


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

great gonzo said:


> I'm a bit of a snob and there's something about the marketing that puts me off this range, I'm not saying it isn't good just not for me.
> Why not try the 500ml size and do a little review for us all?
> 
> Gonz.


I agree with that and I don't think you are a snob. All of a sudden there are too many new brands rushing out products with corny names and sell at any cost marketing techniques. Nearly every week someone has a too good to miss limited offer, like you, I am sticking to brands with integrity.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=386145

From November last year. Wouldn't touch this company with a barge pole. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

The ease with which good quality photos can be taken with most phones nowadays, and the ease of uploading to wherever, if a seller has to go through the laborious process of photoshopping the label on to a pic of a generic bottle (and doing a poor job of it to boot), it makes you wonder if they actually have the product available in stock to begin with? 

On seeing such as that, I immediately think "is this a scam??" At best it doesn't give you any impression of it being of anything other than a poor quality product.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Mugwump said:


> The ease with which good quality photos can be taken with most phones nowadays, and the ease of uploading to wherever, if a seller has to go through the laborious process of photoshopping the label on to a pic of a generic bottle (and doing a poor job of it to boot), it makes you wonder if they actually have the product available in stock to begin with?
> 
> On seeing such as that, I immediately think "is this a scam??" At best it doesn't give you any impression of it being of anything other than a poor quality product.


They genuinely gave the excuse on FB of not having enough time to take the pictures. Not for me I'm afraid.


----------



## Minimiller (Jan 20, 2017)

Lol they do a 25L Cherry snowfoam for 24 quid?? some 5 litre containers cost that id stay away.

If you end up giving a bash please let us know the results cheers


----------



## Minimiller (Jan 20, 2017)

Someone actually left a review on the snowfoam too haha


----------

